# There Is No Such Thing As An Ooops Ltter



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Today at work, Coworker A comes up to me laughing and says_ "did Coworker B tell you what happened with her [bitch] Sparkette this morning?" _

_Me: Ummm, no._

_A: Hehehe, B looked outside this morning and a dog was humping Sparkette._

_Me: Ummm, THAT'S not good! If a dog was humping her, then it probably means she's coming into heat. Why the **** was she outside unsupervised?!_

_A: No, no...she's not coming into heat. Sparkette is IN heat. She ONLY left her outside for a few minutes on the tieout....she can't be out there with her...the snow is deep._

_Me: WHAT?!_

_A: B said it was a really handsome yellow lab--if she gets pregnant, those are going to be the CUTEST puppies! Eee!_

:headbang::thumbsdown::nono::angryfire:

Now, while I do not think my coworker was PURPOSLY leaving her outside unattended to get her pregnant, B and her live-in have tried to have puppies with Sparkette twice, and neither time she took (no health certs, no titles, no training--in fact this dog sounds like a compelte and holy terror) and they've been quite disappointed.

I have no doubt in my mind they would be ELATED if she just HAPPENED to get pregnant.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Shocking,lol Well hopefully it doesn't take again


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pity it's considered bad manners to slap someone.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow. Yet another mixed breed litter of puppies. (and I DONT have anything against mixed breeds) A lady with the rescue I help with told me that labs account for the highest percentage of mixed breed puppies born every year, and unfortunately are some of the hardest to place.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

:headbang::hammer:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I look at the humane society page and 90% are lab mixes. Everyone wants the lab personality but also wants to be different, so they mix the breeds. It's sad really because nothing guarantees that the pup will have a lab personality and then you're left with who knows what. I have seen a gorgeous lab/shepherd mix. It was a lab with the saddleback coloring of a shepherd...really cool.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Also, why isn't their dog spayed? If they aren't planning on breeding, and it doesn't sound like she is up to breed standards anyways. Isn't it quite the hassle to deal with a female in heat, and I'm not talking about keeping males away, I'm talking about the mess every 6 months.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I once got a call when I was a shelter volunteer................woman's two dogs were stuck together. She didn't think they would "do that" because, after all, they were brother and sister. People are so dumb sometimes.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a call once from some lady with a male who was "antsy" all the time, and could she bring him over to "relieve himself" with one of my bitches? 

Um...I don't think so.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I knew someone who was in the "pet business" so to speak, and had an "accidental" litter (the kid or spouse or something like that let the dogs out while they weren't in the house to supervise.. yup...)

And wouldn't ya know it apparently the houdini couple did it again! I guess the "oops" pups sold so well last time they just had to have another "accident".. to the tune of $500 per mixed breed pup. Lab being one of those mixes. :headbang:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I HAVE THE BEST "DUMB RESPONSE" YET!!
A lady had her female accidentally bred by the "son" of the female.....
Her response was: "I didn't think this would happen.....after all, it's *HER* 9mo old son...*she should know better*.....I don't think she will get pregnant anyway, he is only 9mos old...and he only has "*baby sperm"*....:thinking:.
*If that "stupid" response in thinking doesn't win a dumb --- award....I don't know what does!?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martemchik said:


> Also, why isn't their dog spayed? If they aren't planning on breeding, and it doesn't sound like she is up to breed standards anyways. Isn't it quite the hassle to deal with a female in heat, and I'm not talking about keeping males away, I'm talking about the mess every 6 months.


They tried to breed her twice already, sounds like they wanted puppies. 

But I see no reason to just spay a bitch, just because. I see that as an unnecessary surgery. It is no problem to deal with a bitch in heat. I look at it as part of owning a bitch. 

But I agree that there are no oops litters, or that the true oopses are few and far between. If you choose to own an intact bitch, it is your responsibility to ensure that the children and the husband and the neighbor that is taking care of your dogs while you are away do not let them get together. It is up to you to ensure that they are not left together for a few minutes while you are all outside looking at something else. It is up to you not to put a bitch in heat on a tie out. 

It is amazing how ignorance increases fertility.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People are so stupid.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

If only their parents hadn't had an "oops litter" we could have avoided their dogs' "oops litters." -_-


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

selzer said:


> But I see no reason to just spay a bitch, just because.


Sorry, if you don't have enough common sense to keep your dog inside when she's in heat, your dog needs to get spayed.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

All I can say without getting into trouble is good grief!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Hunther's Dad said:


> I got a call once from some lady with a male who was "antsy" all the time, and could she bring him over to "relieve himself" with one of my bitches?
> 
> Um...I don't think so.


 
WORST pickup line ever!!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I usually hear the "oops breeding" with GSD breeders, and it's at least 1-2 Oops breedings a year. Parents are not health checked and/or without papers, etc, etc.


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

It's not just dogs - I know people who have mares that have been "accidentally" bred three or more times. Irresponsible ownership - either of the animal or of the decision to breed.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Just in case people are interested (you're not, I'm sure, but I'm fumed).

The dog is--SURPRISE!--pregnant.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Just in case people are interested (you're not, I'm sure, but I'm fumed).
> 
> The dog is--SURPRISE!--pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

now all you can do is to try to help her as much as possible as to how bring up pups responsibly and how to find the best possible owners. Maybe a pamphlet or something. And of course put in there what she can do when she can't get _rid _of the pups.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoo Boy, Jeez Louize!
I had no intention of breeding, no space, not enough money...therefore I spayed my girl.
You'd be surprised how many "Why didja do that...you coulda made money off the puppies?" comments I got. 

I'm with the poster who commented that slapping people is considered bad manners.

I also work at a Cageless boarding facility and twice in two years two different bitches came in heat. One owner just "forgot" to get her spayed and "didn't have time" the other owner just miscalculated the calender.
Either way it was an interesting experience.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> Whoo Boy, Jeez Louize!
> I had no intention of breeding, no space, not enough money...therefore I spayed my girl.
> You'd be surprised how many "Why didja do that...you coulda made money off the puppies?" comments I got.
> 
> ...


Craziness!! I have had a close acquaintance, who loves dogs, (but we don't see eye to eye on A LOT of things) suggest that I not neuter Glock and put him at stud to pay for him... UMMMM hows about not. I haven't decided whether or not I will neuter him, still weighing the pros and cons of that, but there is no way in  that I am just going to stud out my dog someday, who is only 7 weeks old, to pay him off!! Yeah, he's got good bloodlines, but good grief!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Craziness!! I have had a close acquaintance, who loves dogs, (but we don't see eye to eye on A LOT of things) suggest that I not neuter Glock and put him at stud to pay for him... UMMMM hows about not. I haven't decided whether or not I will neuter him, still weighing the pros and cons of that, but there is no way in  that I am just going to stud out my dog someday, who is only 7 weeks old, to pay him off!! Yeah, he's got good bloodlines, but good grief!!


 
I thought about studing my husband out to help pay for him. But I couldn't find any interested bitches.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I thought about studing my husband out to help pay for him. But I couldn't find any interested bitches.


:rofl:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I thought about studing my husband out to help pay for him. But I couldn't find any interested bitches.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Lilie said:


> I thought about studing my husband out to help pay for him. But I couldn't find any interested bitches.


 
:spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee:

Now I have to go get a paper towel to save my screen...


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Some folk seem to really like to breed animals. My ex started with fish, than he bred hamsters, than gerbils, then cats. Now he is breeding his Yorkie. I wonder if he is compensating for his own shortcomings. He is/was a very indifferent parent to his own son. He also came up short in other ways.....
Like child support!


----------

